# Great accessory for ATV, towable backhoe



## Metsaman

This is My quite powerfully small backhoe, it can be tow by Atv, car, tractor etc. 

This is few on My works videos.

Digging and loading gravel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dVctUlm7V8

Digging pond:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKnm6f4cums

Moving My backhoe with tractor:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMaV5yuOhug


----------



## 300 H and H

Looks pretty handy Erik..

Is there a larger version of this machine? How deep will it dig?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Metsaman

300 H and H said:


> Looks pretty handy Erik..
> 
> Is there a larger version of this machine? How deep will it dig?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Metsaman... Actually I don't know, this machines are many types available. This has 9 hp petrol engine, it can dig about down to 6 feet. Digging force 3800 lbs.


----------



## Doc

Nice.  That would come in very handy on my place.   I've never seen one of those here in the states.


----------



## Metsaman

Doc said:


> Nice.  That would come in very handy on my place.   I've never seen one of those here in the states.



Actually they sold this machine all over the world, maybe different colors but same manufacture.
I seen some webpages in USA where this machines was sale.
You can found it alibaba too.


----------



## jpr62902

I had one.  They're not quite as handy as you think.  The problem is they're not heavy enough to remain still while digging.  If you can tether them to a heavy vehicle, they can do light digging jobs.


----------



## Metsaman

This machine is made for home users, real "mini excavators" are more powerfully but they also cost 10000 USD more...


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I had one many years ago called "The Digger". It was Honda powered and did a great job for what it was and I did a lot of digging with it. Installed several septic tanks, water lines and foundations too. Once I could afford to, I moved up to excavators and never looked back. Love the videos, sure brings back some memories.


----------



## JimVT

I built my own .If anyone is interested  I can post.
 good for small jobs or tight spots.
 It may be a little heavy for a ATV
 jim


----------



## Metsaman

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I had one many years ago called "The Digger". It was Honda powered and did a great job for what it was and I did a lot of digging with it. Installed several septic tanks, water lines and foundations too. Once I could afford to, I moved up to excavators and never looked back. Love the videos, sure brings back some memories.



Like My digging pond videos it can dig very hard ground too, lots of rock on there.

I think lots of different possibilities before I buy this machine but this price You don't find any decent machine, only 30 - 40 years old backhoes etc. and You know what life is with those...

Of course some contractor with big excavator make this machines work couple days but I want My OWN machine...

It was My dream since I was Boy that some day I have backhoe... now My dream come true...


----------



## Metsaman

JimVT said:


> I built my own .If anyone is interested  I can post.
> good for small jobs or tight spots.
> It may be a little heavy for a ATV
> jim



I found in internet place where You can order blueprints some light wave backhoe, I don't know if it same that You made.

Do You make plans Your backhoe Your self or order some where.?

I like to see what kind machine You built up.


----------



## Kane

Here's a little better look at excavators in action ... er, not.

http://youtu.be/g7XlpHml6ns


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> I built my own .If anyone is interested  I can post.
> good for small jobs or tight spots.
> It may be a little heavy for a ATV
> jim


I would love to see your machine too.


----------



## Metsaman

Kane said:


> Here's a little better look at excavators in action ... er, not.
> 
> http://youtu.be/g7XlpHml6ns



Nasty...


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Metsaman said:


> It was My dream since I was Boy that some day I have backhoe... now My dream come true...



That's what matters most! I sure know the feeling. Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago while I was freighting fuel for some miners. Sometimes bigger is not better.


----------



## Metsaman

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> That's what matters most! I sure know the feeling. Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago while I was freighting fuel for some miners. Sometimes bigger is not better.



Wow, that's heavy work, are that lake or swamp ?

What kind machine You freight a fuel, maybe that plane what is back round.?

Great landscape, nice mountains


----------



## JimVT

Doc said:


> I would love to see your machine too.


I'll be brief unless someone is building one.
I chose the Honda lawnmower backhoe to start because it had the biggest frame.several were sold in the 70's
I boxed in an area and filled it with cement for weight.
the wheels are on stub axles and held in by a pin. they are in transport position now. Then moved to the spot in the hitch end when working. The 3 hydraulics are lowered to do this.two backhoe pads and one on the hitch.
when ordering the pump they will tell you the size needed and hp needed.
the lovejoy coupleing between the pump and engine wears out often but other than that it works good.
Hitch is way heavy and may overload the strongest ATV.


















I thought I had a complete picture .I'll get one and add it.
 Remember ,This was built many years ago  and is  in my dirty barn. That is about the best I can do without pulling it out.


----------



## Metsaman

I seen in youtube many self-made backhoes and have to say that many of those look very clever machines.
My self have no interest or possibilities make My own so have to buy My self one.

Looking for see You backhoe.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Metsaman said:


> Wow, that's heavy work, are that lake or swamp ?
> 
> What kind machine You freight a fuel, maybe that plane what is back round.?
> 
> Great landscape, nice mountains



The good news is that wasn't my excavator! Those guys turned off the main trail and headed out across the swamp without setting a trail and immediately fell in a deep water hole. Took them about a week to get it out and had flooded the engine and most of the electronics. It barely runs and last I heard they still couldn't get it to run above idle and parked it in the woods. The airplane is a Cessna 170 that was flying parts and people back and forth to the recovery. 

I was using my snowcat and groomer to haul 1500 gallons of diesel and 8000 pounds of lumber to another mining operation. Took three trips at about 80 miles per trip. This was my set up. 500 gallons at at time 2500-3000 pounds of lumber.


----------



## Metsaman

JimVT said:


> I'll be brief unless someone is building one.
> I chose the Honda lawnmower backhoe to start because it had the biggest frame.several were sold in the 70's
> I boxed in an area and filled it with cement for weight.
> the wheels are on stub axles and held in by a pin. they are in transport position now. Then moved to the spot in the hitch end when working. The 3 hydraulics are lowered to do this.two backhoe pads and one on the hitch.
> when ordering the pump they will tell you the size needed and hp needed.
> the lovejoy coupleing between the pump and engine wears out often but other than that it works good.
> Hitch is way heavy and may overload the strongest ATV.
> 
> Remember ,This was built many years ago  and is  in my dirty barn. That is about the best I can do without pulling it out.
> 
> Nice machine, I don't can built same one, how much You are digging on Your machine. If You have video working on that backhoe it be nice.
> I planned lots of time ago maybe built some kind like that but never get even start the project...
> 
> Many machines what peoples made by them self looks like your machine.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've seen similar models for sale in the States although not that particular make.  

I too have always had a longing for a backhoe but I've never owned one.  I want one to go on the back of the Kubota L4740.  I have no idea what I would use it for as I have no need for one but as soon as I can think of a reason, we'll go shopping.


----------



## Metsaman

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> The good news is that wasn't my excavator! Those guys turned off the main trail and headed out across the swamp without setting a trail and immediately fell in a deep water hole. Took them about a week to get it out and had flooded the engine and most of the electronics. It barely runs and last I heard they still couldn't get it to run above idle and parked it in the woods. The airplane is a Cessna 170 that was flying parts and people back and forth to the recovery.
> 
> I was using my snowcat and groomer to haul 1500 gallons of diesel and 8000 pounds of lumber to another mining operation. Took three trips at about 80 miles per trip. This was my set up. 500 gallons at at time 2500-3000 pounds of lumber.



This cost lots of money on those guys, modern excavators have lots of electronics and if they ruined... 
Glad they even get it out of there maybe they want use next time on main trail...  

Nice set up that Yours snowcat, that won't sink easily.


----------



## Metsaman

EastTexFrank said:


> I've seen similar models for sale in the States although not that particular make.
> 
> I too have always had a longing for a backhoe but I've never owned one.  I want one to go on the back of the Kubota L4740.  I have no idea what I would use it for as I have no need for one but as soon as I can think of a reason, we'll go shopping.



They built up this machine on China, they just add brand name and color what You want but it is same machine.

Maybe I infect on you to "backhoe fever"...


----------



## JimVT

this is in craigs today.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/hvo/5119780611.html


----------



## Metsaman

JimVT said:


> this is in craigs today.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/hvo/5119780611.html



Sure that is a Beast... looks like selfmade backhoe but that still maybe are good machine.


----------



## ki0ho

Doc said:


> I would love to see your machine too.



Doc....D/R has one for sale....also harbor fright has one...I have a harbor freight model.....dose the job I got it for......slow...but for 1800 bucks ...I got the time.....


----------



## Metsaman

ki0ho said:


> Doc....D/R has one for sale....also harbor fright has one...I have a harbor freight model.....dose the job I got it for......slow...but for 1800 bucks ...I got the time.....



But hey... this is Hobby...


----------

